# WMV, MOV, and UNIX files



## Bruno Schull (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello.

I recently transfered some WMV files to my Mac.  The WMV files appear on the MAC as black icons.  A "quick look" describes the files as "UNIX Executable files.  If I double click on the black icons, they open in the UNIX shell, with just text and numbers -- they do not play as movies.  If I highlight the black icons, and select to open them with Quicktime they play perfectly.  However, I would like to save them as Quicktime movies, or another appropriate format, so that they are not simply UNIX files, and I can watch them more easily, transfer them, and so on.  

Will Quicktime Pro convert UNIX Executable files into MOV or other format?

Any freeware, suggestions, tricks?

Thanks.

Bruno


----------



## powermac (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds like you have Flip4Mac downloaded.  What you need to do is associate .WMV files with Quicktime. First single click on a .WMV file, and bring open the info pane. You will notice toward the bottom of the info window is a section "Open With" drop down the men, and select Quicktime as the default app to open WMV files, then click on "change all"


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 23, 2008)

powermac said:


> ... You will notice toward the bottom of the info window is a section "Open With" drop down the men, and select Quicktime as the default app to open WMV files, then click on "change all"


Almost, but not quite. *Flip4Mac* allows WMV files to be played in the *QuickTime Player*, but it does so in a slightly convoluted way. Windows Media document icons are handled by *WMV Player*, an app in the _Flip4Mac_ folder which was created by the *Flip4Mac* installer. Associating Windows Media with the *QuickTime Player* will work. However, it will work better if you associate these files with *WMV Player*.


----------



## Bruno Schull (Feb 23, 2008)

I tried to open the files as you describe: single click on the file, info, select open with, change to Quicktime, etc. 

It works.  I have sucessfully changed my computer to automatically open these files with Quicktime.  

But, as a second step, I would like to convert these files into MOV files, so the the icon is not simply a black box.  

in quick look, the files are described as UNIX executable files (not necessarily WMV files). 

How can I convert UNIX executable files into MOV files?  

Just to be clear, the UNIX executable files do play with Quicktime player, but I would like to convert them, so that I can manage them better, share them, and so on.  

Do I need Quicktime Pro (which may allow me to "Save as")?

Are there any other options?

Thanks again. 

Bruno


----------



## powermac (Feb 23, 2008)

You do not need Quicktime Pro. You have associated these videos files with Quicktime-Via Flip4Mac. On my computer, WMV files have the Quicktime icons, perhaps go over the steps again, and do a restart, or a least a log-out-log-in, and see what happens.


----------



## Bruno Schull (Feb 23, 2008)

Tried what you suggest--no change.  

I can still play the files with Quicktime, but they appear as UNIX files, with no extension, etc. 

Also, I do not think I have Flip4mac...I searched the computer, using the search function, and looked in the Aplication and Utilities folder...no Flip4Mac. 

Well, at the end of the day, the movies play.  It's just frusterating that they don't appear correctly, and I imagine I can't transfer them, or play them on other Macs/devices.  

I don't mond getting Quicktime Pro if it would allow me to work with these files easily. 

Advice?

Thanks very much.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 23, 2008)

Bruno Schull said:


> ...
> 
> I can still play the files with Quicktime, but they appear as UNIX files, with no extension, etc.
> 
> ...


You media files are probably not WMV files. The Windows version of *Windows Media Player* can play a wide array of media formats. The *QuickTime Player* can also play those files out-of-the-box. You may use the *QT Player* to show their file type. You may then add the appropriate extension so that your files display with the proper icon.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 23, 2008)

My WMV files often have the wrong icon, as well, probably because QuickTime Player does not have an icon associated with WMV files. Try associating them with WMV Player instead of QuickTime Player like MisterMe suggested if it bother you.

It's nothing to worry about, though. You can share them secure in the knowledge that they will work fine, regardless of the icon.

You could also try clearing various caches with a utility like Onyx and then rebooting.

Converting videos is a time-consuming and quality-degrading process. You shouldn't do it unless you really need to.


----------

